
hledger – plain text accounting - sandebert
http://hledger.org/
======
CarolineW
Enormous discussion of "plain text accounting" was here just a day (or so)
ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12119050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12119050)

322 points, 235 comments.

Long discussion.

That submission was of an article about plain text accounting, in which the
author describes using hledger, which is what this submission links to, so
that article is particularly relevant, but not a duplicate.

